# Mason, MI *SPLENDA* w y/f Pet ID: 562043



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Splenda 
German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 562043 

Ingham County Animal Control
Mason, MI 
<span style="color: #CC0000">517-676-8370 </span>

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13847027


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a little cutie, and such a sweet expression!







She looks so pleadingly into the camera. I hope that someone can help her.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I can pull and help with transport.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This shelter is very rescue friendly


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for this sweetie


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still there


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Splenda was just dropped off at the shelter when it was closed, and just tied to a doghouse. She is a beautiful girl that seemed friendly with other dogs at the shelter and sniffed and then ignored a cat. Color:white, Markingsink nylon collar


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Splenda


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I called and left a message for Cindy to inquire a little more about Splenda-she is quite a way from here but maybe we can all work together to help her get out of there.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

listing removed.


----------

